# [COREL DRAW)  export/speichern als PDF fehlerhaft



## suid (6. August 2002)

aloha, 

ich arbeite mit corel8, und wollte mich mal daranwagen ein dokument als pdf zu erstellen, das geht auch so weit, nur wenn ich dann das pdf dokument in acrobat reader öffne, dann kommt eine fehlermeldung
die da heisst *"In der Schrift 'Imapact' ist der Wert für /Widths fehlerhaft"* kommischerweise wird die impact garnicht in dem dokument verwendet und es ist mit jeder schrift anders, nehm ich die futura, dann stimmt mit der height von der rotis was nicht,... usw.

wäre nett wenn mir einer bei dem problem helfen kann 


.suid


----------



## 3Dnavigator (7. Mai 2003)

Stell' mal bei den Export-Eigenschaften für die PDF-Files ein, dass die erwähnten Schriften nicht automatisch eingebettet werden. Also nur, so die Standartschriften Arial, Times New Roman, Verdana und die aktuellen, die du im Dokument hast. Und sonst, bette keine mehr standartmässig ein. Dann müsste es gehen.

Gruss, Föxly


----------



## suid (7. Mai 2003)

oh nach über einem halben Jahr, danke


----------



## 3Dnavigator (7. Mai 2003)

Vor einem halben Jahr war ich noch nicht da... Sorry, bin nicht der schnellste.


----------

